# 2.35 desktop resolution



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a i3NUC and even though I can watch movies at 2.35... I cannot set my desktop for 2.35. Is anyone able to run their desktop at 2.35?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure if you ever figured out anything for this or not, but you could use an application called PowerStrip to set a custom resolution. Link to software http://entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm

Or if you are technically inclined it looks like you can edit your registry to set the resolution
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/custom-resolutions-on-intel-graphics


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rambocommando said:


> Not sure if you ever figured out anything for this or not, but you could use an application called PowerStrip to set a custom resolution. Link to software http://entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm
> 
> Or if you are technically inclined it looks like you can edit your registry to set the resolution
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/custom-resolutions-on-intel-graphics


It doesn't look like Powerstrip will work for me. It shows the monitor and CPU as only being good to 1080P, but yet I can watch 2.35 movies...


----------

